# Branchement d'écran sur un Mac Power G5



## Stryken (25 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 

je vient demander de l'aide, car je vient de faire l’acquisition d'un Mac Power G5, je suis équiper d'un écran Asus : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00171145.html on peut le brancher que en Display Port,

Sachant que le Mac a une sortie en DVI, j'aurait voulu savoir comment relier mon Mac Power G5 à l'écran, car j'ai vu qui existe des adaptateur mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir 
Ci quelqu’un peut me proposer quelque choses je suis preneur ? SVP

Je poste une photo du derrière de la tour pour montre les deux connectiques :









Merci.


----------



## Yuls (26 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Le port de droite est un ADC (pour les anciens écrans Apple des années 2000).

Le port de gauche est un DVI, c'est celui-là que tu vas utiliser à l'aide d'un adaptateur comme celui-ci : https://www.amazon.fr/AmazonBasics-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YS3H7SH75DJVERZVPAS7

++


----------



## Stryken (26 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, Yuls je te remercie pour le lien c'est sympa je vais aller le commander.


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, 

je vient demander de l'aide car j'ai en ma possésion un Mac pro G5 que j'ai relier a mon écran Asus 27 pouces qui n'accepte que le display port quand je branche mon mac dessus avec ce type de câble, que l'on ma conseiller sur ce forums je ne comprend pas mon écran et noir sans affichage malgré que le mac démarre j'entend le son de démarrage bien or mis que je trouve qui fait du bruit,je ne sais plus comment faire je me suis renseigner sur internet j'ai fait des reset débranche rebrancher la Ram rien n'y fait je me demande a présent si ce n'est pas mon écran qui me cause problème et je ne peut pas le tester sur d'autre écran...

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B014RWWURC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1







ci quelqu’un peut m'aider a résoudre mon problème ? SVP je suis preneur je n'est plus d'idée..

Merci.Cdlt


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

Yuls a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le port de droite est un ADC (pour les anciens écrans Apple des années 2000).
> 
> ...


Salut  Yuls, je revenez vers toi pour te demander ci tu pense que c'est normale j'ai acheter l'adaptateur que tu ma montrer et le problème c'est quand je branche mon écran il ne réagit pas quand je démarre le mac je ne comprend es ce possible que le mac pro ne peut pas se transmettre sur du display port ou y a t'il un autre problème ? 

Merci.


----------



## Yuls (2 Juin 2017)

Dixit les commentaires sur Amazon concernant l'ASUS PG278Q, il est dit :

_Il faut sélectionner le mode vidéo du moniteur signal : vga, dvi, hdmi, display port , ... _


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

je ne peut pas sélectionner de mode sur mon moniteur  je ne comprend se que tu veut car je vient de regarder sur les réglage de mon écran mais j'ai rien.


----------



## Oizo (2 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
Le câble n'est pas le bon, voici ce que je lis sur le lien Amazon :

_L'entrée de connexion est un port DisplayPort mâle et la sortie est un port DVI mâle. Le câble ne convertit que des signaux de DisplayPort vers DVI (non bi-directionnel)._

Ce câble est donc fait pour être branché sur un ordinateur en DisplayPort et un moniteur en DVI, pas le contraire.


----------



## Yuls (2 Juin 2017)

Pourquoi tu ouvres 2 sujets en parallèle ? Ca devient difficile de suivre ton problème :

https://forums.macg.co/threads/power-mac-g5-2004-carte-graphique.1292699/
https://forums.macg.co/threads/branchements-mac-pro-dvi-display-port.1292696/


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

Ah d'accord je te remercie et tu serait lequel il me faut vraiment ?


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

oui je suis désolé je me suis un peu embrouillé


----------



## Oizo (2 Juin 2017)

Oui mais c'est cher, car il ce n'est pas un simple câble mais un boîtier convertisseur (il faut de l'électronique pour convertir du DVI en DisplayPort) : http://www.abix.fr/hp-adaptateur-dvi-vers-displayport-usb-165524.html

Le mieux encore est de prendre un moniteur DVI ou VGA d'occasion pas cher, la prise DVI du MacPro sortant aussi du VGA via un adaptateur qu'on trouve à 1 euro et quelques sur Amazon.


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

AH ok merci bien pour le liens bas je vais y réfléchir du coup a présent mais merci de m'avoir aider..


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

A ton n'avis es ce que ce genre d'outils pourrait ainsi le faire ?


https://www.amazon.fr/DisplayPort-R...eywords=Adaptateur+DVI+vers+DisplayPort&psc=1


----------



## Yuls (2 Juin 2017)

C'est moi plutôt qui suis désolé, le câble est en fait pas le bon, tu as la possibilité de le retourner chez Amazon sous 14 jours, toutes les modalités sur ce lien : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=11717991


----------



## Oizo (2 Juin 2017)

Non, en fait dès que tu as d'indiqué DisplayPort vers DVI, c'est pas bon.
Il faut DVI vers DisplayPort


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

Ah d'accord je voit merci, bas je pense que je vais m'acheter un petit écran style 22 pouces en DVI ou VGA je pense que sera le mieux pour moi et un écran après sa peu servir pour plusieurs choses.. mais en tous cas merci de m'avoir répondu


----------



## Stryken (2 Juin 2017)

Non il n'y a pas de souci je vais le renvoyé mais c'est gentils de t'avoir intéresser a ma question, du coup je pense que je vais m'acheter un petit écran style 22 pouces en DVI ou VGA je pense que se sera le mieux pour moi 

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01KKJHQLQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1X6FK5RDHNB96&psc=1


mais merci quand même en tous cas..


----------

